# CM confused



## LLbean

ok so... I am trying to find pictures online of the different CM stages
Dry (I get that one)
Sticky (get that one too)
Creamy
EW
Liquid

I seem to find that creamy and EWCM look the same?

According to my "findings" today it looks creamy/EW so I can't tell. OPK says negative. We did BD last night (over 12 hours ago) so could that still be affecting it too?

Just wish there was a clearer way to tell which is which


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya LLbean 

I read somewhere about cm stages and it said ew is supposed to look like real egg white and you should be able to stretch it between your thumb and index finger.

Hope this helps as i never used to know how to distinguish it from creamy.

xx


----------



## LLbean

well the "creamy" one does that too LOL I swear so confusing. Thanks for the info though... Whenever I get the gooey stuff it is REALLY stretchy...perhaps not clear but definitely stretchy


----------



## mumof2and1dog

It is all so confusing isn't it??? :saywhat:

I have 2 dd's aged 9 and 6 and we are ttc#3 and i never knew what cm, bbt and all the other technical things were with them 2 pregnancies and now things have got way too technical!! Thank god for google is all i can say :comp:

xx


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAH I know! My DD, now 20 was an "OOOOPS baby" as I call them... just happened... so this is ALL NEW TO ME!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Well my youngest is 6 and i feel so out of it!! Even the prams/strollers cos more than a family car now :wacko:

I did keep hold of their cot bed though which i am glad of now as 11 years ago it cos us £400 and its classic Winnie the Pooh so at least thats one expense spared when i actually get my bfp

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

best of luck to you on a BFP

I am also taking Evening Primrose Oil and vitamin B6 to help with all that stuff (yes, i have been online again LOL)

Lets see what happens!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I'm taking Asda's own 'mother to be' supplements with folic acid in and luckily they were on offer 3 for 2 so i stocked up lol x

keep me informed on your progress then x are you in the uk?


----------



## LLbean

no I am in the US


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Cool x :thumbup:

Well its nice getting to know u x

Isn't it great how women from all over the world can unite and go through the same experience x


----------



## mommyjill

Hmmmm :shrug:
when i get ewcm its clear and stretchy - yuk - lol
and when i get creamy its more creamy milky whitey :blush:
i also get dry - speaks for itself that 1
and thick -lol more thick than creamy but same colour tmi sorry is that what your calling sticky?? llbean??????????????

but not found a pattern as to when i get each one yet as just on first proper cycle off bcp


----------



## LLbean

all of us baby lovers indeed ;-)

Great to meet you as well


----------



## mumof2and1dog

hey mommyjill i never took much notice of cm till i found this site all i remembered was it was quite dry after my breakthrough bleed!!

Yes LLbean I love babies soooo much and kids. I work in a primary school and its the best job ever xx


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> Hmmmm :shrug:
> when i get ewcm its clear and stretchy - yuk - lol
> and when i get creamy its more creamy milky whitey :blush:
> i also get dry - speaks for itself that 1
> and thick -lol more thick than creamy but same colour tmi sorry is that what your calling sticky?? llbean??????????????
> 
> but not found a pattern as to when i get each one yet as just on first proper cycle off bcp

well my egg white is not precisely completely clear so... this is why I asked

I hear there is a book somewhere that has actual pictures of all of them... wish I remembered which it was


----------



## mommyjill

ooh a book that would be interesting reading - in the right place though eh??:haha:


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> ooh a book that would be interesting reading - in the right place though eh??:haha:

HAHAHA yes... I will see if I can find out the name of it


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hey ladies Ive just googled images of cm and got a link that took me to a previous post by a bnb member and here's a link 
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/

Its some lady who has taken pictures of her cervix through different stages of the month but please be warned its not for the faint hearted x

Hope the link works ok x let me know x

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

BINGO... I believe it is a book called Taking Charge of your Fertility and here is a picture someone posted of it
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68654&d=1268556377

.....so I guess based on these images I never get the creamy stuff... I got straight from Dry to Sticky to EW...:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

yeah I saw the cervix ones but frankly I can't look up there LOL


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I think I'm going to have nightmares now after what ive just seen!!! x :nope: 

Maybe just the pics were a bit tmi!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mumof2and1dog said:


> i think i'm going to have nightmares now after what ive just seen!!! X :nope:
> 
> Maybe just the pics were a bit tmi!!!
> 
> :hugs:

ahahahaha


----------



## LLbean

ok I figured since I am not the only one who has had the questions I will post pics of it as I can get them

this one is today... I believe this qualifies as EWCM


----------



## LLbean

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
https://www.freeclipartnow.com/d/25026-1/1-Luck-o-the-Irish.jpg

Hey ladies...May the luck of the Irish be with us all tonight!!!!

Wear green and :sex:get to it:winkwink:

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
https://www.lasvegasvegas.com/pokerblog/022808-60.jpg


----------



## mumof2and1dog

&#58381; oh my I was so traumatized last night after them photos I was having bad nightmares that a 6 foot cervix was chasing me around hahahaha x


----------



## LLbean

mumof2and1dog said:


> &#58381; oh my I was so traumatized last night after them photos I was having bad nightmares that a 6 foot cervix was chasing me around hahahaha x

O M G HAHAHAHHAAHA you poor thing LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hmm not sure I should have looked at the pics - I'm 35 and had no idea that is what a cervix looked liked - which begs the question of what did I think it looked like! Have to say I don't ever want to see my own thanks very much :)


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hmm not sure I should have looked at the pics - I'm 35 and had no idea that is what a cervix looked liked - which begs the question of what did I think it looked like! Have to say I don't ever want to see my own thanks very much :)

yes that is exactly why I could not be a doctor... gross LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm not sure I should have looked at the pics - I'm 35 and had no idea that is what a cervix looked liked - which begs the question of what did I think it looked like! Have to say I don't ever want to see my own thanks very much :)
> 
> yes that is exactly why I could not be a doctor... gross LOLClick to expand...

Its like when you go for a smear test and they tell you cervix looks lovely and healthy - and I'm like 'ergh great - thanks - um stop looking now please!' - hehe


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Maybe thats why its hidden inside cos it looks so gross!!!! The woman who done them pics hasnt even had a baby either so can u imagine what ours look like once we've had a baby pass through!!!

hey storm1jet2 I'm 35 as well and i never really wondered what mine looked like and now I'm glad ive gone through life not knowing and after last night my life will never be the same again :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hahahaha


----------



## LLbean

Ok Ladies!

Really think this March is GREAT month for conception... not only the LUCK O' THE IRISH but also tonight we have the "SUPER MOON" and some people believe that a full moon is best for achieving conception... I would think even better if it is the one closest to the earth in 18 years, right?

LETS DO THIS!


----------



## mommyjill

Yay im all for those positive vibes :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Shelley71

You know, I'm not much for superstition, but the moon stuff tends to make a little sense to me. Unfortunately, it's really bad timing during my cycle. Stupid moon! LOL

Good luck to everyone else, though. Keep DTD!!


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71 said:


> You know, I'm not much for superstition, but the moon stuff tends to make a little sense to me. Unfortunately, it's really bad timing during my cycle. Stupid moon! LOL
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, though. Keep DTD!!

well it is a "super moon" moth SO that should help anyway so DO IT! :thumbup:


----------



## SassyLou

If you don't mind looking at other womens cervix this is quite good

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/

x


----------



## LLbean

yes we looked at a few and lots of us were kind of hoping we didn't LOL
:rofl:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Im too tired to DTD anymore - 4DPO and already a nut job... stupid 2WW! Thanks for reminding me to go look at the moon though - must do that now!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Im too tired to DTD anymore - 4DPO and already a nut job... stupid 2WW! Thanks for reminding me to go look at the moon though - must do that now!

well don't worry about DTD...if you are indeed 4DPO either it happened by now or it didn't... fingers crossed!


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Im too tired to DTD anymore - 4DPO and already a nut job... stupid 2WW! Thanks for reminding me to go look at the moon though - must do that now!
> 
> well don't worry about DTD...if you are indeed 4DPO either it happened by now or it didn't... fingers crossed!Click to expand...

I know - but I still fancy the pants off DH :)

My fate has been sealed for this month by this stage though as you say... oh plllleaasseee can I have a :bfp: We really really really want a :baby:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Im too tired to DTD anymore - 4DPO and already a nut job... stupid 2WW! Thanks for reminding me to go look at the moon though - must do that now!
> 
> well don't worry about DTD...if you are indeed 4DPO either it happened by now or it didn't... fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I know - but I still fancy the pants off DH :)
> 
> My fate has been sealed for this month by this stage though as you say... oh plllleaasseee can I have a :bfp: We really really really want a :baby:Click to expand...

Start visualizing it and declaring it as it is so already. :happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

Good luck girls!
xxxx


----------



## mumof2and1dog

The moon looked fantastic tonight in Yorkshire, England!!! I even called the kids out to look at it 

Lets hope its a lucky 'super moon' :wohoo:

I got my first opk positive tonight but df was flaked out with exhaustion from working all day so I'm gonna have to wait till morning to DTD xx

:hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

I just tried looking at the moon here in Oklahoma, but it's covered by clouds right now. I'll check again before bed.


----------



## LLbean

here are a few images I took tonight


----------



## Shelley71

LLbean said:


> here are a few images I took tonight



That looks way cooler than it did here in Oklahoma. I was not really impressed with what we say. :|


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71 said:


> That looks way cooler than it did here in Oklahoma. I was not really impressed with what we say. :|

well I missed the very beginning of it which was probably a lot bigger...but still, always neat to get a full moon

Ok ...full moon last night and today first day of Spring so lets bring those flower babies in! 

:flower: :baby: :flower: :baby: :flower: :baby: :flower:


----------



## LLbean

just checked and the OPK says positive today... so ovulation is here within 24 to 36 hours!


----------



## Shelley71

Yay Elizabeth!!! Good luck and go get that eggie!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks! Well it has been a busy week, if you catch my drift:winkwink: but 5 days are not enough, so hope to coax my hubby again tonight for one last go at :baby::baby:

:happydance:


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> Thanks! Well it has been a busy week, if you catch my drift:winkwink: but 5 days are not enough, so hope to coax my hubby again tonight for one last go at :baby::baby:
> 
> :happydance:

One last go - lol you go for it girl!! :)x


----------



## LLbean

hahaha he is wiped out! says I have drained him completely LOL


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> hahaha he is wiped out! says I have drained him completely LOL

ha ha bet he wouldnt tell his mates that though eh lol:winkwink:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Mines the same Elizabeth bloody snoring away when there's bding to do :winkwink:

He's up really early tomorrow (5.15am) an I really hope he took enough hints about waking me up before he goes to work :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Exciting times ahead for most of us it seems ladies xxx

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yes I hope in a couple of weeks we can all finally say we got a:bfp:


----------



## Shelley71

I'm so excited for both of you! I really hope you see those BFPs!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ooh it so exciting - here's to happy news for us all! Not sure I fancy pre 6am BDing though... :)


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Ooh it so exciting - here's to happy news for us all! Not sure I fancy pre 6am BDing though... :)

Pre 6am BD'ing...... now that's harcore TTC. LOL
:flower:


----------



## LLbean

yeah that is too early for me too...besides he is too focused on getting to the gym at that time...it would not work LOL


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I dont always opt for pre 6am bding but were theres a will theres a way :winkwink: 

Its funny how awake you can be at that time when you know its for a purpose!!!! Before we were ttc I'd av killed him for waking me up at that time :hissy:

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

mumof2and1dog said:


> I dont always opt for pre 6am bding but were theres a will theres a way :winkwink:
> 
> Its funny how awake you can be at that time when you know its for a purpose!!!! Before we were ttc I'd av killed him for waking me up at that time :hissy:
> 
> :dust:

oh I know it LOL


----------



## LLbean

is there any way to speed up this 2WW thing? HAHAHA


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> is there any way to speed up this 2WW thing? HAHAHA

If only.... I'm half way there and its driving me nuts already...

:flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby:


----------



## GraceFace

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh it so exciting - here's to happy news for us all! Not sure I fancy pre 6am BDing though... :)
> 
> Pre 6am BD'ing...... now that's harcore TTC. LOL
> :flower:Click to expand...

Love it! I think if I tried to get my OH to BD at 3am when he gets up he's throw me off the bed with a "WTH??" LOL!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh it so exciting - here's to happy news for us all! Not sure I fancy pre 6am BDing though... :)
> 
> Pre 6am BD'ing...... now that's harcore TTC. LOL
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Love it! I think if I tried to get my OH to BD at 3am when he gets up he's throw me off the bed with a "WTH??" LOL!Click to expand...

The element of surprise may turn him on :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

No way my DH would be up for that when he has to go to work for a 12 hour shift!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh it so exciting - here's to happy news for us all! Not sure I fancy pre 6am BDing though... :)
> 
> Pre 6am BD'ing...... now that's harcore TTC. LOL
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Love it! I think if I tried to get my OH to BD at 3am when he gets up he's throw me off the bed with a "WTH??" LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> The element of surprise may turn him on :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! I wish! He's definitely not as ready as I am 99% of the time because the poor man works 12 to 16 hour days, 7 days a week, and is in a constant state of being a walking zombie due to lack of sleep. His hard work is paying off, though, as a promotion is in the works. I'm very happy for him! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LOL! I wish! He's definitely not as ready as I am 99% of the time because the poor man works 12 to 16 hour days, 7 days a week, and is in a constant state of being a walking zombie due to lack of sleep. His hard work is paying off, though, as a promotion is in the works. I'm very happy for him! :happydance:

A promotion is good cause you will need it for baby stuff LOL...but you need to also make the baby so give him some coffee or something! :haha:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> LOL! I wish! He's definitely not as ready as I am 99% of the time because the poor man works 12 to 16 hour days, 7 days a week, and is in a constant state of being a walking zombie due to lack of sleep. His hard work is paying off, though, as a promotion is in the works. I'm very happy for him! :happydance:
> 
> A promotion is good cause you will need it for baby stuff LOL...but you need to also make the baby so give him some coffee or something! :haha:Click to expand...

I think you're on to something! Coffee and some sexy new lounge wear that screams "Come here, big boy!" LOL!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> I think you're on to something! Coffee and some sexy new lounge wear that screams "Come here, big boy!" LOL!

There you go, you got your thinking cap on now :winkwink:

Go get 'im girl! :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

The trials of seduction... :) heheh


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> The trials of seduction... :) heheh

sorry I could not resist...skip the coffee...get Red Bull LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWfUp70XMLI


----------



## Claireyb1

Youtube is saying I can't view this in the UK! 
what a pain.:wacko:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Youtube is saying I can't view this in the UK!
> what a pain.:wacko:

Im in the UK and work - I don't want fired! :)


----------



## LLbean

DARN... well look up the song Bow Chicka Wow Wow by Mike Posner

the name of the song just tells you everything anyway LOL


----------



## GraceFace

Elizabeth! I just noticed you were from Georgia. I'm originally from Albany.


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Elizabeth! I just noticed you were from Georgia. I'm originally from Albany.

yes I moved here 2 years ago from California... lived here as a child too (1980 to 1983)


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Elizabeth! I just noticed you were from Georgia. I'm originally from Albany.
> 
> yes I moved here 2 years ago from California... lived here as a child too (1980 to 1983)Click to expand...

Hmm...Ga to Cali and then back to Ga... WHY? LOL? Ga does have it's beauty, but I lived in Florida for several years on the beach and miss it very much!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Love that song haha my 6 year old sings it as it used to be on an advert on tele!!!

Well I did try and spice things up a bit so it wasnt getting like a chore and when he was brushing his teeth ready for bed I hid under the sheets with sexy underwear on and it he was made up.

@ GraceFace my OH also works 12 hr days and weekends an he's like a walking zombie so i have to time it right with the bd and If I get upstairs too late he's out like a light :sleep::sleep: and I've missed the chance!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mumof2and1dog said:


> Love that song haha my 6 year old sings it as it used to be on an advert on tele!!!
> 
> Well I did try and spice things up a bit so it wasnt getting like a chore and when he was brushing his teeth ready for bed I hid under the sheets with sexy underwear on and it he was made up.
> 
> @ GraceFace my OH also works 12 hr days and weekends an he's like a walking zombie so i have to time it right with the bd and If I get upstairs too late he's out like a light :sleep::sleep: and I've missed the chance!!!
> 
> :hugs:

you go you go! work it! hehehe

no matter how long they work.... there is always time for :happydance:Business Time:happydance:

On another note... my poor kitty says I better have a baby quick or he is going to go bald... I kiss him and hug him and smoosh him too much...he says LOL


----------



## LLbean

waiting to Tuesday at the earliest to test...God help me survive these days LOL


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I'm gonna try and wait till next weekend to test :coffee:

:hugs:

FX LLbean for your tuesday testing xxx

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

O Llbean Its not long till tuesday go girl!!!:thumbup:


Not sure when im testing yet - ive not bought the tests yet or else i would be poas already :haha:
Fingers x for everyones testing ( including mine hee hee ):hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well technically I should wait till Friday ...but the earliest is Tuesday LOL

Actually AF would be due on the 4th of April...so I am still rushing it LOL...maybe I will be a good girl and abstain from peeing on a stick longer


----------



## LLbean

Any news from the ladies over here?


----------

